# Foamy breastmilk?



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)

When I've been pumping lately, I've noticed that my milk is incredibly foamy. Several times I've dumped it thinking that there's soap in the pump, but there's not-- it's my milk. I don't remember seeing this before. My DS is going through a rough stretch with a lot of gassiness, and I'm wondering if this is related.


----------



## RachelGS (Sep 29, 2002)




----------



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

My milk tended to be a bit frothy when I was incredibly full, or I had a stronger than usual let down. And it would only happen when I used an electric pump, but not a manual pump.


----------

